# Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!



## Teichtante (29. April 2004)

Hallo liebe Anglerinen und Angler !

Ich werde Euch jetzt mal von einigen Erfahrungen und Erlebnissen aus meinem
Angel-Leben als Frau berichten. Es gibt immer wieder die tollsten Sachen, bei
denen ich mich frage, woran liegt es ? Die meisten von Euch hier im Board sind
ja Männer und vielleicht kann mir der Eine oder Andere mal bei meiner
Antwortsuche helfen.
Ich bin leidenschaftliche Anglerin seit meiner Kindheit. Vor 28 Jahren packte
es mich. Nun, inzwischen habe ich natürlich alle Prüfungen und Scheine gemacht,wie es sich gehört. Zusammen mit meiner Schwester und einer weiteren Angel-Kameradin ziehe ich nun dann und wann mal mit der Rute durch die Lande.
Fast immer, wenn wir dann am Angeln sind, egal ob alleine, oder als „Frauen-Verein“, müssen wir uns so einiges von den Männern gefallen lassen. Natürlich nicht von allen, die meisten sind sehr nett. Aber, es passiert meiner Meinung nach viel zu oft, dass versucht wird, uns ungefragt zu sagen, wie wir zu angeln haben. Als ob wir zu dumm dafür sind !
Liebe Männer, auch wir Frauen wissen unser Hobby auszuüben. Wir haben die gleichen Erfahrungen im Umgang mit dem Fisch und der Ausrüstung. Sicher wissen wir auch, dass wir uns damit in einer sogenannten Männer-Domäne befinden. Warum lassen einige uns das immer und immer wieder, manchmal auf die widerlichste Art und Weise, spüren ? 
An einigen Gewässern wird es ganz schlimm, wenn wir als Frauen dann auch
noch mehr fangen als die Männer. Das geht ja gar nicht !!! Es wird dann lauthals über das Wasser gebrüllt z.B. schmeisst die Weiber vom Teich ! Oder, irgendwelche Gerüchte werden verbreitet, so dass man uns dann schief anguckt.
Und nein, weibliche Anglerinen sind nicht grundsätzlich lesbisch !!! Auch so eine Sache. Nur, weil wir nicht in Rock und Bluse am Gewässer stehen, sondern wie Ihr Männer auch unsere sogenannte militärische Tarnkleidung anhaben, müssen wir uns genau das sagen lassen. 
Das letzte Ding ist uns in Kappeln beim Heringsangeln passiert. Wer schon mal dort war, weiss, dass es manchmal sehr eng wird an der Kaimauer. Unser erster Versuch, zwischen den Männern einen Platz zu kriegen, scheiterte kläglich. Nein...hier ist besetzt. Nun...2 Minuten später kam der Nächste und siehe da, man ließ ihn dazwischen. Er war männlich ! Wir bekammen dann noch einen Platz und was passierte ? Wir fingen doch tatsächlich erheblich mehr, als die Männer um uns herum. Es ging dann soweit, dass man
versuchte, uns die Ruten einfach aus der Hand zu nehmen, um zu sehen, was wir anders machen. Wir angeln mit den selben Heringsvorfächern und Bleien ! 
Mir würde nie einfallen, zu versuchen einem anderen Angler seine Rute aus der Hand zu nehmen, oder in seiner Gerätekiste zu wühlen !!! Das geht einfach zu weit.
Und die Sprüche gingen dann auch wieder los ! Kratzen wir am Männer-Stolz,
oder was ist das ??? Beim zweiten Mal in Kappeln war es auch nicht anders. Nur nicht mehr so voll. Wenn jemand mehr fängt als ich, freue ich micht mit ihm. Es ist ein Hobby und kein Wettbewerb ! Nie würde ich jemanden beleidigen, nur weil er mehr fängt, als ich. 
Es ist an jedem Gewässer das gleiche Spielchen. Warum nur ? Mich wundert es deshalb nicht, dass so wenig Frauen angeln. Gibt es hier im Forum Frauen, die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben ? Und was sagen die Männer dazu ? Es würde mich brennend interessieren !

An die Männer, die Frauen nicht gerne beim Angeln sehen : ICH lasse mir mein liebstes Hobby nicht vermiesen ! Da könnt Ihr Euch noch so anstrengen. 

Liebe Grüsse, Eure Teichtante Angelika


----------



## NorbertF (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Ich sage nur soviel dazu:
Wenn einer das mit meiner Frau macht (die auch angelt), dann geht er baden.
Entweder wirft sie ihn selber rein (sehr wahrscheinlich) oder ich helfe ihr...

Schade dass Du solche Erfahrungen machen musstest, die Idioten sterben scheinbar nicht aus. Der Zuruf "werft die Weiber vom Teich" kann ja noch als Witz ausgelegt werden wenn man gutmütig ist, aber die anderen beschrieben Dinge geben einem schon zu denken! Wobei man vom Heringsangel eh dauernd sehr seltsame Dinge hört auch den Umgang mit der Beute betreffend.
Ich finde es gut dass Du hier schreibst und hoffe dass sich die "Zustände" bessern. Ich würde als Angler nicht dulden dass sich ein anderer Angler so verhält. Egal ob gegenüber Frauen oder Männern. 

Schöne grüsse
Norbert


----------



## ollidi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Erstmal Willkommen am Board. :m

Wir haben bei uns im Verein auch Frauen. Aber Vorkommnisse dieser Art kenne ich (zum Glück) überhaupt nicht. Leider gibt es immer wieder Macho-Angler, die denken, daß Frauen nicht angeln können. Weit gefehlt, wie Dein Beispiel zeigt. Wahrscheinlich liegt es noch daran, daß Frauen (leider) noch bei unserem Hobby in der Minderzahl sind. Ich persönlich hoffe, daß sich dieses irgedwann mal ändern wird.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Moin,moin,ich sage nur " #r" verschaffen hilft ungemein.
 War mit meiner Perle mal Kutterangeln,Sie nichts besseres zu tun als einen Fisch nach dem andern zu fangen,der Typ neben ihr schon sehr stinkig weil bis dato noch keinen einzigen.
 Irgendwann viel der Spruch " Frau an Bord,Dorsche fort ".Bei einem der nächsten Fische rammte Sie ihm unglücklicherweise das Rutenende in seinen
 A................. Er sich gekrümt vor Schmerzen,die anderen nur " Das haste davon,gut gemacht Mädel "
 Er hat  sein Zeug genommen und sich  woanders hingestellt.
 Hat nachher vom Kapitän noch eins auf den Deckel bekommen,deswegen.
 Wir ernten öfters komische Blicke auch in Norge,aber Ihre Fangerfolge
 halten dagegen,was einigen Männern sauer aufstößt.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Micky Finn (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Schade daß der Spaßfaktor eurer Fischzüge durch solche "Nebensächlichkeiten" getrübt wird. Einfach ignorieren und die Hinterwäldler weiter die Brotkrumen im Wald suchen lassen......

Hab vor langer Zeit mal eine interessante Studie aus Skandinavien gelesen. Untersucht wurde die Scheuchwirkung männlicher und weiblicher "Duftstoffe".
Versuch 1:
Männliche Probanden hielten ihre Hände in einen Fischaufstieg, bei den vorhandenen Lachsen war eine klar warnehmbare Unruhe und Scheuchwirkung festzustellen.
Versuch 2:
Weibliche Probanden hielten ihre Hände in einen Fischaufstieg, Scheuchwirkung konnte nicht wahrgenommen werden.
Das Ergebnis ließ sich zproblemlos reproduzieren. Als Theorie wurde die Evolution mit dem Mann als Angler und Jäger und die entsprechende Anpassung der Natur herangezogen.

Fand ich sehr interessant - und währe ne Erklärung für eure besseren Fänge....  

Ich find Frauen am Wasser sind eine Bereicherung. #6 

Viel Spaß hier im AB Teichtante

Andreas


----------



## Bäcköring (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Also ich empfinde Frauen beim Angeln als Bereicherung. Meine Freundin kommt mitlerweile auch öfters mit mir zum Angeln und von mal zu mal ist sie mehr daran interessiert. Ich freu mich darüber, denn was ist besser als ein gemeinsames Hobby. 
In unserem Verein gibts auch ein paar Frauen und ich muss sagen, dass sie mehr Ahnung vom Anglen haben als die meisten männlichen Mitgleider bei uns und mit dem Fisch respektvoller und behutsamer umgehen.


----------



## aalkopf (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

vieleicht liegt das einfach daran dass du probleme mit männern hast oder dir zuviel gefallen lässt?

ich frage mich trotzdem was du dir davon erhoffst, wenn du hier so einen mitleidseregenden beitrag schreibst.


----------



## Bäcköring (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

@aalkopf

vielleicht schreibt sie den Beitrag wegen Männern wie dir...
denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Micky Finn (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*


----------



## NorbertF (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

  ja das könnte sein!


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Hallo!

Also so etwas kenn ich überhaupt nicht! Meine Freundin angelt auch immer mit. Und das Mitangeln beinhaltet alles was ich auch mache! Es funktioniert normalerweise ganz gut und über die Dinge über die ich mich ärger habe ich mich auch schon tausendmal zuhause aufgeregt! 

Das natürlich immer wieder kleine Sticheleien wie "Werft die Weiber in den See" oder wenn ich einen Fisch im Drill verliere " Typisch Mann kein Feingefühl" kommen gehört doch zum Spaß dazu! Diese Sprüche sind doch auch unter Männer ganz normal! Das gehört dazu. Natürlich hat jeder das Recht sich da rauszuhalten, dann muss man sich aber auch nicht wundern als Aussenseiter zu leben. Und über Aussenseiter wird immer viel gemunckelt und getratscht.

Ergo: Leg nicht immer alles gleich auf die Goldwaage und wenn Dir jemand ins Geschirr greifen will, dann tu das was Ihm auch bei einem MANN wiederfahren würde.

MFG

Kai

PS: Ich hoffe jeden Tag, das nie jemand über die Schnurr meiner Freundin wirft oder Ihr Gerät anfasst...... Diese verdammten Blutflecken sind so schwer aus der Wäsche zu bekommen.


----------



## anjischi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Tach Teichtante,
deine Erfahrungen finde ich schade. Meine Frau, ebnfalls im Besitz eines Sportfischerscheines, Jahresfischereischein, hat diese Erfahrung gottseidank bisher nicht gemacht. Nun geht sie allerdings nur gelegendlich mit und nie allein. Wußte nicht das, das so einen Unterschied ausmacht.
Neider allerdings gibt es immer:
ich war vorgestern am Scheerhafen in Kiel und fing einen 15l Eimer voll Heringe.  ich habe niemanden gesehen der mehr als einen halben 10 l Eimer gefangen hatte. Man hat meine Rute , meine Rolle , mein Blei, meine Schnur, die Haken betrachtet und nichts gefunden. Man ht sich links und rechts an mir vorbeigedrängelt. Als ich meine Heringe abmachte . sogar meinen Platz bestetzt. Ich habe alle Fragen, nach Technik und wo die Bisse waren wahrheitsgemäß beantwortet und trotzdem: Ich zog ein 4rer nach dem anderen, die neben mir ( nach eignen Angaben Kieler, die fast täglich hier sind) hatten, wenn überhaupt mal einen gefangen.Und jetzt kommts: Ich angele das 3. Mal in meinem Leben auf Heringe!!!! Ich habe mich natürlich riesig gefreut. Meine eigene Erklärung für meinen Erfolg: Keine Ahnung. Deswegen glaube ich dir, daß du oft mehr fängst.
... Und lesbisch oder nich... ich mein, das gehört doch nich an den Angelplatz. Genauso ob einer schwul ist. Ist doch *******gal, ich bin doch zu angeln da, Andere Bedürfnisse befriedige ich an anderen Orten.
Kopf hoch, vielleicht denken mal einige über deinen Artikel nach.


----------



## Kuxi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Naja, mal Butter bei `de Fische ;-)

Um erstmal alle Unkrufe vorab zu begrenzen ich lebe in einer glücklichen gleichberechtigten Partnerschaft und das seid Jahrzehnten!

Dennoch kann ich das grundsätzliche Problem einiger Männer verstehen! Und habe scheinbar auch den Mut es zuzugeben ;-)

Ich habe nichts gegen Frauen in den so genannten Männerdomeinen! Aber es liegt dem Mann, glaube ich im Blut das Gefühl zu brauchen, der Jäger und damit der Ernährer im Hause zu sein?!

Es ist irgendwie für uns etwas leichter mal einem anderen Mann zu unterliegen, als dem so genannten „schwachen Geschlecht“?! (Ich habe in den Jahren erfahren, dass meine Frau in vielen Bereichen wesentlich stärker ist als ich)

Auch ich habe da so ein paar kleinere Problemchen mit aber ich glaube einen echten „Kerl“ zeichnet es aus, damit auf vernünftige Art klarzukommen?!

Ich liebe es, der „Mann“ im Hause zu sein, der Beschützer und Ernährer, wohl auch, weil es eine mir die von der Natur grundsätzlich auferlegte Aufgabe ist (rein Urinstinktmäßig).

Ich bin schon von Frauen, als auch von jüngeren Burschen „geschlagen oder besiegt“ worden und bin „Mann“ genug damit umzugehen (auch wenn ich es nicht liebe)!



Diese Antwort ist ehrlich und nicht so Macho gemeint wie sie evtl. hier und da klingt!



Betonen möchte ich noch, dass ich eine „bessere“ Frau niemals verbal oder in anderer Art und Weise (wie beschrieben) angehen würde! Auch das macht meiner Meinung nen „Kerl“ aus!



Nur meine mir persönliche Meinung.



Kuxi


----------



## Bäcköring (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

@Kuxi
Ich denke niemand (besonders der Mann) verliert gerne. Egal ob gegen Mann oder Frau. Entscheidend ist wie man damit umgeht. Wenn man sich trotzdem für den anderen freuen kann ist doch alles in Ordnung. Bei nächsten Mal gibt man sich halt besonders Mühe und macht es besser. Nur so kommt man weiter.


----------



## aalkopf (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

nein, ich würde keine frau beschimpfen weil sie eine frau ist. soweit kommts gerade noch.

aber ich versteh trotzdem nicht warum dieses Thema geöffnet wurde. Sie wird ja, so nimmt sie an, noch weiterhin beschimpft werden?!


----------



## bine (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

ich kann nur über positive Erfahrungen am Wasser sprechen!! Als ich meinen Waller vor zwei Jahren aus dem Wasser geholt habe, hat die ganze Nacht keiner was gefangen an diesem See, und am Morgen, als ich den Waller geschultert (er reichte mir bis zu den Knöcheln) an den anderen Anglern vorbeischleppte, riefen einige Rene zu: lass die arme kleine Frau nicht Deinen Fisch tragen, aber ich hab ihnen ordentlich rausgegeben!!! dann hats gepasst. Ich denke, es gibt leider noch nicht so viele Frauen beim Fischen und deshalb wird es noch etwas dauern, bis sich manche Männer daran gewöhnt haben!! 
Und wer hat auf Hitra letztes Jahr den längsten Seelachs gefangen???? Es war kein Mann (soweit ich mich erinnern kann ;-)))!! Meine anderen Sportarten und Interessen liegen auch in "Männerdomänen" aber bisher konnte ich nur positives Echo ernten!!!

Ein Tip für dich Teichtante:
Mit Witz und Homor erreichst Du mehr, als wenn Du Dich ärgerst!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Meiner Schwester und meiner Freundin habe ich z. B. zu verdanken, dass ich meine liebste Rute, meine Winkelpickerrute, noch habe: Ich warf die Futterkorbmontage  miten in den Bachlauf ohne große Hoffnungen zu haben, dass ich noch etwas fange, denn eigentlich haben wir ganz nah am Ufer angefüttert und unser Futter ist augegangen da hatten wir nur noch mais und Maden: also mais und n paar Maden in den Futterkorb und am Haken nen Mademaiscocktail. Dann entfernte ich mich vom angelplatz und sagte zu meiner Schwester und meiner Freundin: Passt mal kurz auf...
Sie haben sehr gut aufgepasst, und als ich wiederkam, lag eine forelle von 47cm und 3pfund Gewicht im Kescher.. Ich musste mir erstmal die Augen reiben, dann haben sie mir gesagt, dass die Rute beim Biss abgehoben hat, ich hatte sie nur im faulenzer und kein Freilauf eingeschaltet, ich hab ach nicht mit forellen gerechnet, am Ufer haben wir auch nur rotaugen gefangen. Danach hatte ich ne geile Stelle gefunden und in ner std. noch 3 weitere Fische gefangen, aber keine war größer als der erste.  Das Resultat des Tages waren zwanzig Rotaugen und 4 Forellen. ds hab ich nur den zweien zu verdanken. Außerdem besagen sogar wissentschaftliche theorien, dass frauen die bessren angler sind, stand mal im "blinker", is aber schon lange her.... 
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Moin moin
wenn Angler Anglerinnen beschimpfen oder Ähnliches ist das absolut oberprollig! Diese "Kameraden" sorgen warscheinlich auch in anderen Bereichen für ein schlechtes Image der Angler.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## aalkopf (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

ich hab den eindruck das viele angeler irgendwie warmduscher sind. man sollte mal ne umfrage starten.#2


----------



## NorbertF (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Das hat mir noch keiner gesagt...naja Darmstadt ist mir jetzt zu weit


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

@ Norbert #6 
@ #2 ...mach mal ne´Umfrage

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kuxi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

@aalkopf

Normaler Weise reagiere ich nicht sehr gern auf solche besonders intelligenten Äußerungen! Aber auf vernünftige Art und Weise miteinander umzugehen, macht noch lange keine Person zu einem Softi oder Warmduscher! Typen mit sehr geringem Selbstwert Gefühl oder gar mit Minderwertigkeitskomplexen, wollen ehr durch solche Bemerkungen besonders stark oder hart wirken! Sind aber oftmals die größten Luschen!!!
Sorry, aber wenn n Typ, der n "Kerl" ist wie meine Oma, solche dummen Sprüche losläßt, kann ich nur lachen!!!
Bessere Dich und werde erstmal erwachsen!

Kuxi


----------



## aalkopf (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

nein, dieses Verhalten ist zwar nicht richtig. Darüber brauchen wir auch nicht disskutieren. Ich verstehe einfach nur nich euer mitgefühl und warum dieser beitrag überhaupt geschrieben wurde.


----------



## bootsangler-b (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

@ andreas: kann dir nur zustimmen.
@ kuxin ist doch kein kampf, in dem jemand unterliegt, weil er weniger fängt.      oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
@aalkopf: definiere mal deine vorstellung von einem warmduscher....


bernd


----------



## aalkopf (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

für mich ist jeder mit warmduscher gemeint, der die frauen für ihre schwierige situation als anglerinnen bemitleidet und ganz außer acht lässt, dass es vieleicht nur etwas mit der persöhnlichkeit zu tun hat.


----------



## bootsangler-b (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

aalkopf, wenn du warmduscher so meinst, geht das durch.
ich meine, dass es doch völlig wurst, wer angelt. ob es ein mann ist, eine frau, wie seine religionszugehörigkeit und seine sexuelle vorliebe... ist alles wurscht. uns hier jedenfalls.
dass es einigen nicht egal ist, zeigt das posting von teichtante. ich denke nicht, dass sie irgendeine form der bemitleidung sucht, sondern einfach nur mal ihren frust über eine menge an männlicher blödheit loswerden muss. schließlich ist bei jedem die geduld mal vorbei.

bernd


----------



## Kuxi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

@bootsangler
Es wurde um die Meinung der Männer gebeten und ich habe nur versucht, meine, sagen wir ruhig niederen Instinkte zu definieren. Ich meinte damit nur das oftmals entstehende innere Problem eines Mannes, einer Frau zu unterliegen und wollte nur kundtun, dass aber ein vernünftiger Mensch auch mit solchen Konfrontationen klarkommt, ohne ausfallend zu werden!
Ich dachte, es wäre so zu verstehen gewesen?! 
Um aber auch hier der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben, wo Ergebnisse vergleichbar oder messbar sind, entsteht auch immer eine Art "Kampf" und wenn es nur ein Wettkampf ist. Warum sonst, geht es bei der Angelei auch immer wieder um Größe und Gewicht des gefangenen Fisches?
Die Frage ist nur, wieviel Wert man persönlich dieser Art von Vergleichen beimißt.

Spiegelt aber wiederum nur meine persönliche Meinung zu diesem Thema wieder!

Kuxi


----------



## bootsangler-b (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

@kuxi: jetzt habe ich dich richtig verstanden. danke für deine ergänzung. du hast recht, es liegt daran, wieviel jeder so einem vergleich an wertigkeit zuordnet. klar, ich freue mich auch, wenn es bei mir beißt und nicht nur beim nebenmann (oder von mir aus auch nebenfrau, aber nebenfrau ist wohl was anderes  )
wäre doch sehr masochistisch, wenn es anders wäre, oder?

bernd


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

ich habe bisher auch nur positive Erfahrungen gesammelt wenn ich beim Fischen auf Mann traf....bisschen Humor sollte man besitzen auch wenn sie sich mal wieder gebärden,dass sie alles besser können.
wir haben doch die Macht,dass sie es glauben...........


----------



## Micky Finn (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

.... also ich dusche gern warm....... Interrailphase und wildes Campen hab ich hinter mir....... ein bissel Komfort muß sein......


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

wie meinst du das jetzt genau????


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Liebe Anglerinnen,

ich habe nichts gegen Euch, ich finde es sogar klasse, daß es immer mehr Frauen gibt, welche das Angeln ausüben möchten. Merkt Euch eins: Männer, welche Frauen nicht am Gewässer haben möchten, sind meiner Meinung nach Idioten.

Das Angeln ist eines der schönsten Hobbies, also lasst Euch das von irgendwelchen Idioten nicht vermiesen.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Lachsy (29. April 2004)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



			
				Alexander2781 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Anglerinnen,
> 
> ich habe nichts gegen Euch, ich finde es sogar klasse, daß es immer mehr Frauen gibt, welche das Angeln ausüben möchten. Merkt Euch eins: Männer, welche Frauen nicht am Gewässer haben möchten, sind meiner Meinung nach Idioten.
> 
> ...



genau Alexander !
Doofe Kommentare oder sonstiges habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Unter meinen männlichen Angelkollege wird nur geflaxt. Das ich besser gefangen habe als sie. Aber halt alles im spaß. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## WeimannI (18. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Hallo,#h
ich bin weiblich, XX alt und Anglerin.
Wenn Ihr mich besser kennenlernen möchtet wollt, besucht meine Seite, wo ich mich und mein man vorstelle:#h
http://dorschangler.dreipage2.de
Dort könnt Ihr viele Bilder und Kommentare von uns sehen.:m
Viel Spaß
Isabella#6


----------



## jannisO (18. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Alles durchgelesen habe ich mir jetzt hier nicht alles. Zum Thema jedoch , grundsätzlich genieße ich es auch einmal eine Frau am Wasser zu haben. Dies egal am Tag oder in der Nacht grins. Schön ansaugen lassen in den Momenten wo sich nichts tut lach.
Nein jetzt im Ernst. Hab es immer genossen wenn meine Frau mich besucht . Leider haben wir jetzt einen kleinen Wurmi, der unser ganzer Stolz ist und ich als Papa werde weniger Besuch bekommen aber auch dieses Jahr nicht so sehr oft zum Fischen gehen.
Grundsätzlich wer lästert über Frauen beim Angeln, weil diese vielleicht Fehler machen, hat offensichtlich vergessen wie dieser sich angestellt hat, als Er mal anfing. Nämlich mit NULL AHNUNG !!!


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Frauen beim Angeln sind vollkommen ok, die können immer die Taschenlampe halten, den Grill bedienen und bei Biernot mal schnell an die Tankstelle fahren.

Pro Frauen beim Angeln!!


P.S.: Dieser Beitrag ist nicht ernst gemeint!


----------



## Rosi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Frauen beim Angeln sind vollkommen ok, die können immer die Taschenlampe halten, den Grill bedienen und bei Biernot mal schnell an die Tankstelle fahren.
> 
> Pro Frauen beim Angeln!!
> 
> ...



Oh, je wo hast du denn das gelesen? Männer sind jedenfalls die besseren Packesel ( war auch nicht ernst, doch es gibt keine Zweifel)


----------



## Wudo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

*1. Thönser Gemeinschaftsfischen von Frauen für Frauen* 





















Mitangeln darf jede Frau die im Besitz eines Sachkundenachweis ist, oder einen Partner hat, der diese besitzt und auch anwesend ist.
_*Wichtig! Die Frauen ohne **Sachkundenachweis*__* sind nicht befugt Fische zu töten, wohl aber zu fangen.*_#4

Wir treffen uns am 09.08.2009 im Angelpark Thönse um 5.30h
Verlosung der Plätze ist um 6.00h und fangen dann um 6.30h an zu angeln, wobei der erste Run bis 11.30 geht.
Zwischen 11.30h und 12.30h ist eine Pause.... wir haben somit die Gelegenheit Leckeres vom Grill zu essen und neue Lose für den zweiten Run zu ziehen. Anschließend wird bis 16.00h geangelt.
Ca 17.00h ist dann Prämierung der stolzesten Damenanglerinnen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der Betrag für diese Verantstaltung beträgt 30 Euro pro angelnde Frau.
Dieser Betrag wird ausschliesslich für den Besatz der Fische (den Team -Thönse tätigen wird) und einer Überraschung verwendet.
In den Kosten sind auch je ein Steak, eine Bratwurst und ein Getränk nach Wahl enthalten.

Klar dürft ihr Eure Männer mitbringen, die werden sicher gebraucht für allerlei Dinge z.B.


evt. Kinderbetreuung,
Köderservice, wenn benötigt,
Kescherdiener,
fürs leibliche Wohl der Anglerin sorgend,
Montagenknüpfer, bzw. Knotenkünstler,
Anglerin bei Laune halten in jeglicher Art und Weise, wenn gewünscht,
Tackleträger,
Beschützer vor gefährlichen Insekten, wie Spinnen, Ameisen und sonstigem Getier
ihr mit guten Tips hilfreich zur Seite stehen.
den Fisch waidgerecht nach dem Fang versorgen,
als Inhaber eines Fischereischeins zur Verfügung stehen

Die Männer dürfen *NICHT*:
schimpfen, meckern, nörgeln, besserwisserisches Geschwätz ablassen,lästern
keine negativen Gebärden von sich geben,
sein liebstes Angelgeschirr ihr verweigern,
negativ auffallen,
*Angeln,
auswerfen,
*
*drillen*

Somit soll eine Chancengleichheit für alle gewährleistet sein, denn nicht jede Anglerin bringt eine männliche Begleitperson mit und vor allem widerspräche es dem Wunsch dieser Veranstaltung.

Gerne nehmen wir Eure Vorschläge auf, damit es eine gelungene Veranstaltung wird. Toll wäre es, wenn es zum Mittag noch Salatspenden oder ähnliches geben könnte. 

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 44 Anglerinnen begrenzt. Verbindliche Anmeldungen nehme ich per PN an und veröffentliche diese dann.

Um auch Anglerinnen die nicht im Einzugsgebiet wohnen die Möglichkeit der Teilnahme zu ermöglichen, bieten wir an, am Vortag anzureisen und die Nacht am Teich mit uns gemeinsam zu verbringen. Ein eigenes Zelt wäre dann mitzubringen.

Da es meines Wissens eine Veranstaltung dieser Art noch nie gegeben hat, würden wir uns über Sachspenden der Fachfirmen sehr freuen. Diese würden beim Event den Teilnehmerinnen zugute kommen.

Nun ihr lieben Frauen, ab in den Keller, plündert das Tackle des Gatten und anmelden natürlich nicht vergessen

Wir freuen uns auf Euch und eine gelungene Veranstaltung

Lg. Angie |wavey: Pakize |wavey: und natürlich Team-Thönse |wavey:
​


----------



## macke (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Hmm, das klingt super, muss ich gleich meiner Freundin zeigen.
Wo ist das denn genau? Ist das bei 30938 Burgwedel?

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## ssoellner (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

nun, ich bin auch frau die angelt ... und ich liebe das angeln, da draussen sein, am wasser ... dem wind in den bäumen zuhören ... früh, dem nebel zusehen wie er vom wasser langsam hochsteigt ... und natürlich die schnur im wasser 

obwohl ich mich nicht zur anglerelite zähle und schon zu oft ohne fang nach hause gekommen bin, könnte ich niemals damit aufhören ...

ich könnte jeden tag am wasser sein, ob ich jetzt etwas fange oder nicht ... mir ist es egal was angler oder auch männer die nicht angler sind dazu sagen, wenn frau angelt und auch besser fängt ... 

ich bin noch nie beschimpft worden, oder sonstiges, nicht in irgendeiner weise ... und sollte dies einmal geschehen, weiss ich, dass ich mit einem lächeln darüber stehen werde ... 

wichtig ist das man einen verständnisvollen partner hat, der mit der angelleidenschaft zurecht kommt oder der selber angler oder anglerin ist, um es zu verstehen ... und ich denke das ist es was zählt ... alles andere ist nichtig ...

lg


----------



## Angie02 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



macke schrieb:


> Hmm, das klingt super, muss ich gleich meiner Freundin zeigen.
> Wo ist das denn genau? Ist das bei 30938 Burgwedel?
> 
> Grüße
> ...




Hallo Fabian #h

ja genau das Burgwedel ist es #6

Würden uns sehr freuen, Euch dort begrüssen zu dürfen 

LG Angie |wavey:


----------



## macke (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Nee, dann leider net. Wären ca. 500km Anfahrt...


----------



## Dart (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



Wudo schrieb:


> Die Männer dürfen *NICHT*:
> *auswerfen*


Wie soll das denn funktionieren....angeln mit Stricknadeln auf dem Parkplatz, oder mit den Magnet-Kinderangelspielen??? |bigeyes

Büdde nicht hauen, und nix meiner Frau erzählen....duck und weg|wavey:


----------



## Angie02 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*













Angie #h


----------



## Dart (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



Angie02 schrieb:


> Angie #h


Hab mich gerade fertig geschämt
Liebe Grüße, Reiner#h


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn funktionieren....angeln mit Stricknadeln auf dem Parkplatz, oder mit den Magnet-Kinderangelspielen??? |bigeyes
> 
> |wavey:



Mit Stricknadeln..... ich gebe den Kurs aufm Parkplatz... :q


----------



## L-TownPlayer (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Verstehe das nicht das es so was gibt hätte eigentlich gedacht das es nur ein Hobby ist und kein Machtkampf 

naja jedenfalls würde ich gerne auch mal mit Frauen angeln gehen warum denn nicht denke mal die können mir noch ne Menge beibringen 

wie gesagt die so was vom Stapel lassen sind keine Angler 
wenn Männer nicht mal ihr Hobby mit Frauen teilen können 
Mann sollte doch froh sein wenn auch Frauen da sind 

@Teichtante lass dir nicht jeden dummen Spruch gefallen 
Versuchs mal änderst indem du fragst ob sie vieleicht einen Schein besitzen 
ich glaube mal eher nicht sonnst würden die so was nicht sagen 
und würden wohl ehr rüber kommen zu dir und dich nach deinen Tipps und Tricks fragen 

denke mal kannst dem ein oder anderen alten Hasen noch was zeigen oder beibringen wenn sie nicht drauf hören selber schuld


mfg chris


----------



## Anemone (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Also ich hab bis dato noch keinerlei negative Reaktion bekommen... 
Ich werd am Wasser von meinen männlichen Kollegen zwar meist betrachtet, als wär ich ein grünes Alien vom Mars mit kanibalistischen Neigungen, aber dumme Sprüche musst ich mir zum Glück nicht anhören.... und wehe, wenn - da gäb's aber auch ordentlich Rambazambaaa!|director:|motz:
Vielleicht starten wir Frauen einfach mal die Gegenoffensive und glotzen die Männer mal doof an... frei nach dem Motto: Männer??? Beim Angeln???? Wo gibt's denn sowas?!


----------



## flexxxone (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die dich betrachten weil Du ein grünes Männchen (Frauchen) bist...#d

ich denke, dass da andere Gründe vorliegen :k:q:q


----------



## Neupanker (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Beim Surfen bin ich in dieses Thema reingerutscht und verstehe gar nicht, dass dazu so viel Geschreibsel hin und her geht.
Wenn eine Frau sich den mit Anglern erlebten Frust von der Seele schreibt, ist das (nicht der Grund dafür!) doch in Ordnung. Es ist allerdings kaum zu erwarten, dass die Männchen, die diesen Frust verursachten, ihr Handeln nun auch überdenken. Denn Denken ist an bestimmte Voraussetzungen geknüpft...
Wenn ich zum Angeln gehe, will ich mich erholen, Steffi ("ssoellner") hat das in ihrem Beitrag auf den Punkt gebracht. Mir ist es sowas von Wurscht, über welches Geschlecht eine mitangelnde Person verfügt.
Klar ist, dass ich bei Kumpels gerne einen Pseudowettkampf "veranstalte", wenn der einen Fisch nach dem anderen zieht und ich nicht (einschließlich angemessener Frozzeleien). Und genauso klar ist es, jemandem mit Rat und Tat zu helfen - wenn dieser nicht klar kommt und es wünscht. Und man freut sich dann gemeinsam, wenn der eine oder andere Erfolg hat.
Andererseits, angelnde Frauen sind (noch) Exoten. Und da guckt man schon mal, erst recht, wenn dieser Exot wesentlich erfolgreicher ist, aber dies bezieht sich beispielsweise auch auf Kinder oder Angler, die eine neue Methode einsetzen.
Fazit: Hirnis gibt ´s nicht nur beim Angeln (denkt mal nur ans Autofahren..), die wird man mit Texten nicht ändern. Aber wir Angler sollten doch zusammen halten und unser Hobby nicht mit negativen Erlebnissen belasten.


----------



## Wilddieb (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Frauen am Wasser mit Angel in der Hand.|kopfkrat
Fände ich gut und vor allem wenn die Frauen dann auch noch richtig gut fangen.
Ich will damit sagen mir ist es egal ob man oder Frau neben mir steht,solange es hofflich bleibt und man gut miteinander auskommt.
Gleiches Recht für Frau und Mann und allen ein dickes Petri Heil 

Hoffe aber auch das bald mal mehr Frauen am Angeln sind.

Meine Tochter ist 4 Jahre und angelt für ihr leben gern hoffe sie bleibt dabei.

Gruss: Manuel


----------



## sadako (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Naja, ich für meinen Teil hab meistens keine Probleme damit - zumindest nicht, wenn ich an unseren Vereinsgewässern zu gange bin, weil mich da ohnehin schon jeder von klein auf kennt.

An anderen Gewässern sieht das ab und an schon anders aus. Besonders, wenn ich mit vielen mir unbekannten Anglern auf engstem Raum zusammen bin (z.B. Kutter), konnte ich mir schon mal die ein oder andere blöde Bemerkung anhören - und schief angesehen wird man hier und da auch mal (wobei ich nicht immer genau zuordnen kann, ob nun dusselig geguckt wird, weil man mich belächelt oder weil man einfach nur selten ein angelndes weibliches Wesen zu Gesicht bekommt).

Den dümmsten Spruch hab ich mir auch auf einem Kutter eingefahren: 
vor Abfahrt läuft ein Trupp anderer Angler an mir vorbei und einer von denen seiert vor sich hin: "Huch hab ich auch wirklich meine Waschmaschine abgestellt?" Schön laut und zynisch, damit ich es auch ja mitbekomm, was sie von mir halten. Seine Kollegen haben sich darüber krumm und bucklig gelacht - von wegen mein Freund hätte mich mal lieber am Herd lassen sollen und Frauen und Angeln könne sowieso nicht gut gehen- und haben sich auch noch direkt neben uns breit gemacht.
Ich hab darüber nur milde gelächelt. In so einem Falle gibt es eh nur eins: sich gar nicht weiter dazu äußern, Ruhe bewahren und später mal zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat. 
Gesagt, getan, das Glück war mir hold - ich hatte letztendlich während der gesamten Fahrt mehr gefangen, als die drei Dussel zusammen. Da gab es zum Schluss nur noch dicke Augen und missmutiges Genöle - und ich hab mich darüber einmal im Kreis gefreut. :q

Generell ist es aber meistens so, dass ich durchaus freundlich behandelt werde und viele durchaus begeistert sind, dass auch gerade recht junge Frauen angeln gehen.

Mich ärgert es allerdings trotzdem, dass man sich auf irgendeine Art und Weise nur allzu oft erstmal beweisen muss, bevor man respektiert und anerkannt wird. Natürlich kann man sich auch nur seinen Teil denken und sich nichts daraus machen. 
Bei mir ist es allerdings so, dass ich sowas nur ungern auf mir sitzen lassen möchte und dass durch solch unhöfliches, freches Verhalten anderer Mitangler mein Kampfgeist nur noch mehr erwacht - schließlich will Frau ja zeigen, dass nicht nur Mann dazu fähig ist, zu angeln und dabei auch noch erfolgreich zu sein. :m


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Also - ich kenne diese Probleme nicht - eher im Gegenteil!

Wenn ich mit meiner Frau (...Anemone, meinem kleinen grünen Alien *grins*) angeln bin, dann kriege *nur ich* immer diskriminierende Sprüche ab so nach dem Motto:

"Na, zeigt sie es Dir wieder?" 

...damit komme ich aber klar und mein Therapeut sagt, dass es gut ist, wenn ich offen darüber rede! *grins*


An die TE´ ín:

Mach´ Dir keinen Kopf über blöde Kommentare von solchen Kollegen - die sind es nicht wert, dass man sich sein Hobby wegen ihnen vermiesen läßt!

Ernie


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es allerdings so, dass ich sowas nur ungern auf mir sitzen lassen möchte und dass durch solch unhöfliches, freches Verhalten anderer Mitangler mein Kampfgeist nur noch mehr erwacht - schließlich will Frau ja zeigen, dass nicht nur Mann dazu fähig ist, zu angeln *und dabei auch noch erfolgreich zu sein*. :m


Sehr oft sogar erfolgreicher....liegt evt. daran das weniger Wert auf technischen Schnickschnack gelegt wird!?
Ärgert euch nicht über irgendwelche Ochsen...das lohnt sich nicht. 
Reiner#h


----------



## Merlin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Ich glaube viele Männer sind gerne unter sich weil sie sich dann daneben benehmen  können, Saufen, versaute Witze reißen etc. das geht nicht wenn eine Frau dabei ist.

In der Gruppe fühlen Sie sich mancher stark und macht ein auf Macho vor den Kumpels weil er zu Hause nicht zu sagen hat.

Beim Fußball ist es doch auch so, ich kenne jemanden der brüllt dort die ganze Zeit rum,
wenn seine Frau aber mal mit ist, ist er ein ganz anderer Mensch und kann sich benehmen.


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele Männer sind gerne unter sich weil sie sich dann daneben benehmen können, Saufen, versaute Witze reißen etc. das geht nicht wenn eine Frau dabei ist.
> 
> In der Gruppe fühlen Sie sich mancher stark und macht ein auf Macho vor den Kumpels weil er zu Hause nicht zu sagen hat.
> 
> ...


Ich sehe da noch keinen grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein:q


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Also als aller erstes ist es in einer Form schon Sexistisch was ich nicht verstehen kann. Es gibt doch heute keine reinen Männer oder Frauen Sachen oder Angelegenheiten. Und mit Rute aus der Hand nehmen oder im Kasten rumwühlen kennst du hoffentlich die Gesetzeslage. Nur Mut ich hab nichts dagegen wenn Frauen Angeln ich hab auch schon mal meine Mami mit ans gewässer genommen und die fängt beim ersten Versuch sofort einen 12 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen beim Stippen. Also mit solchen leuten freue ich mich dann.
mfg marcel


----------



## sadako (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele Männer sind gerne unter sich weil sie sich dann daneben benehmen  können, Saufen, versaute Witze reißen etc. das geht nicht wenn eine Frau dabei ist.



Wieso sollte das denn eigentlich nicht gehen?

1. Was interessiert`s mich, wie sich andere unter sich verhalten?

2. Solange ich in Ruhe angeln kann und mich keiner ärgert oder belästigt oder meint, mir ständig erklären zu müssen, wie ich zu angeln hab, können sich alle anderen aufführen wie die Axt im Walde.

Ganz nebenbei bin ich sowieso der Meinung, dass der Umgangston beim Angeln auch gerne etwas ruppiger ausfallen darf, solange man damit niemandem auf die Füße tritt und der Spaß bei der ganzen Sache erhalten bleibt. 
So hab ich das Angeln und die meisten Menschen, die es ausüben, kennen und lieben gelernt :m


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Ja Freunde es geht jetz aber nicht, nur weil ein paar Leute dabei sind die so eine Einstellung haben, muss man nicht sagen alle Männer doof anmachen. wir sind alle aus dem Board Angler und Naturschützer und somit auch eine "Einheit"
mfg marcel


----------



## Anemone (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> Ja Freunde es geht jetz aber nicht, nur weil ein paar Leute dabei sind die so eine Einstellung haben, muss man nicht sagen alle Männer doof anmachen.


 


Ich denke mal, es ist allen vollkommen klar, dass es solche und solche gibt.


----------



## Rosi (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



ssoellner schrieb:


> nun, ich bin auch frau die angelt ... und ich liebe das angeln, da draussen sein, am wasser ... dem wind in den bäumen zuhören ... früh, dem nebel zusehen wie er vom wasser langsam hochsteigt ... und natürlich die schnur im wasser
> 
> obwohl ich mich nicht zur anglerelite zähle und schon zu oft ohne fang nach hause gekommen bin, könnte ich niemals damit aufhören ...
> 
> ...



Das unterschreibe ich sofort, Klasse Beitrag! Mit einem Lächeln, um den Testosteronschub abzumildern, dabei den steigenden Nebeln zusehen....#6


----------



## koeniginhanna (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Also ich kann nur sagen, ich gehe auch immer mit meinem Göttergatten und einem Freund angeln und die beiden sind schon ziemlich oft muffelig, weil ich eigentlich immer (meist mit den komischsten Wobblern überhaupt) was fange auch wenn die beiden leer ausgehen. Aber das nehmen sie mir nicht wirklich übel, obwohl sie immer irgendwelche Kommentare ablassen - "dich nehmen wir nicht mehr mit...". Aber das meinen die ja nicht so. Aber beleidigt wurde ich noch nie (mit den zwei Helden an meiner Seite). Die meisten gucken bloß immer ein bisschen verwundert, hab ich das Gefühl...


----------



## erblade (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Ich angel selber seit ich denken kann und meine Freundin hat vergangenes Jahr auch einen Angelschein gemacht. Find ich toll und
freue mich.
Leider gibt es unter fremden Anglern (meine Meinung) viel missgunst.
Klar interessiert mich auch wie andere Angeln was sie für Zeugs benutzen, welche Köder etc... . 

Im November geht es an die Ostsee zum Brandungs/Kleinbootangeln,
dass wird eine Herausforderung meine Holde Kältefest zu machen )


----------



## Bassey (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Wenn jemand meine Freundin beim Angeln anfahren würde, eben weil sie angelt, dann würde ich mit ihm Saw 1-5 machen... Mal im ernst, was soll das?! Ich habe meine 1. Freundin beim Angeln kennengelernt und hatte nie ein Problem mit Mädels bei diesem Hobby...

Oder ist es ein verstecktes Freudsches Phänomen in dem steht, dass Männer nicht mit Frauen können die besser mit der Rute umgehen?


----------



## Quick-Fish (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Mh wenn es dort so voll war, haben das doch auch andere Angler mitbekommen oder? Sieht man mal wieder wie solidarisch unsere Gesellschaft inzwischen ist. Nächstes mal würd ich einfach ein großen Wurmhaken nehmen und beim werfen ausrutschen .
Aber ersnthaft, ich mache zur Zeit den Fischereischein in BW und da sind die Frauen eigentlich sehr zahlreich vertreten.
Dieses Problem gibt es doch bei Hobbys eigentlich überall. Über Frauenhandball und Frauenfußball etc wird auch immer das gleiche gesagt.TOTALER SCHWACHSINN!!!


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

ich habe nun gar kein problem mit frauen beim angeln, da meine bessere hälfte ja auch öfter mal mitkommt zum angeln und auch gute fänge zu verzeichen hat.
wir haben ein und das selber hobby, da ist ves doch egal ob mann, frau, hobbit, deutscher, russe oder mork vom ork.
und wenn so ne mullemaus eben mehr fängt dann ist das eben so, dann schrupft mir nicht gleich der schniedel.....

ps.: frauenfußball ist aber nun wirklich etwas, wo man vom gesetztgeber und dem gerichtshof für menschenrechte mal was unternehmen sollte, das ist wirklich nicht zu ertragen..... da können unsere frauen 1000 mal weltmeister werden, ich kann dem nichts abgewinnen.
das gleiche gilt für das syncronschwimmen für männer aber auch 
in diesem sinne, jedem angler seine anglerin


----------



## micha84 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

also mir ist es wurscht ob eine frau,ausländer oder aliens am see rumhocken..... wen ich angeln gehe will ich meine ruhe und das meine ich redikal!!!! ich will mir keinem reden vor ort, niemanden meinen fang zeigen oder überhuapt über meine könder oder erfahrungen am see reden!!!

das so manche idioten durch den see brüllen gibts wohl immer wieder aber das sind dan genau die trotteln nichts fangen und drauf neidisch sind.... frauen haben einfach allgemein schwerer wo nur von männer domeniert wird!!! 
ehrlich gesagt würde ich meine freundin auch nicht alleine angeln lassen weil es am see einfach viele trotteln mit messern und knüppeln gibt!!!


----------



## Boendall (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Ich glaube, es liegt auch viel daran, dass es Männer gibt die Angeln gehen um mal von der Frau daheim weg zu kommen. 

Meine Freundin angelt leider nicht, ist aber trotzdem öfter dabei (vorallem wen es schön ist). Wir angeln sie nimmt sich ihr Buch mit und geniesst es in der Natur zu sein. Allerdings haben wir das Phänomen nicht, dass gewisse Themen tabu sind, weil eine Frau anwesend ist. Es wird genauso über Fußball Autos Saufen und was weiß ich geredet, mein Schatz kann das vertragen und quasselt fleißig mit.

Wenn sie echt motiviert ist, nimmt sie auch mal eine Rute zur Hand und angelt ein wenig (kein Problem bei uns, weil der Teich privat ist und Kontrollen gibt es nicht).

Das Einzige was wir eben machen ist, dass wir mit 2 Autos unterwegs sind, so kann sie, wenn es ihr zu langweilig wird oder sie irgendeinen Termin hat jederzeit fahren und ich kann noch bleiben.

Ich finde Frauen am Wasser eine Bereicherung und kann nicht verstehen, dass einige gleuben nur Männer können angeln.


----------



## strawinski (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Dein Bericht klingt wie eine große Entschuldigung vor Dir selbst, wenn du ihn mal durchliest..so, als würdest du dich vor allen entschuldigen, das du eine Frau bist und angelst....Das ist der erste Grund, warum es so bei dir ist..Männer betrachten Frauen nicht allgemein als "Eindringling" oder "minderwertig, weil sie angeln...Diejenigen, die dumme Zoten reißen sind Primaten, die sowieso von Frauen nix halten. Die, die dauernd nur belehren wollen, haben verbal, keine andere Möglichkeit anzubändeln oder ihren Helferkomplex auszuleben...Nun stell dir mal vor, wie es den Frauen bei denen zuhause geht.....

Da du dich als villeicht emanzipiert bezeichnest, solltest du diesen Kollegen permanent richtig auf die Füße treten....Nicht, um Respekt zu erhalten, den braucht niemand, sondern um sie in die schranken zu weisen....WEnn sie dich dumm anmachen oder gerüchte streuen, solltest du gleich diejenigen aufsuchen und richtig auf die nette Maßnehmen mit allen was die Palette hergibt.....dann ist ruhe..außerdem brauchst du solche Leute eh nicht zum angeln. 
Aber eines, wie gesagt solltest du unterlassen. Dich im Selbstmitleid zu suhlen....


----------



## Udo561 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Hi,
man(n) sieht Frau lieber so am Wasser |supergri
Von " so einer " geht keine Gefahr aus , da angeln wir Männer um Welten besser :vik:
Aber wenn Frau in Angelklamotten und dann auch noch im Rudel am Wasser erscheint und auch noch mehr Fische fängt als Mann ist sie eine Bedrohung erster Klasse |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## strawinski (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

was "bedroht" ihn denn? Sein eigenes Versagen oder Ego?


----------



## Krabbenkiller (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



Teichtante schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerinen und Angler !
> 
> Ich werde Euch jetzt mal von einigen Erfahrungen und Erlebnissen aus meinem
> Angel-Leben als Frau berichten. Es gibt immer wieder die tollsten Sachen, bei
> ...


 
Moin moin erst mal!

Als Newcommer hoffe ich mal meinen ersten Eintrag an die richtige Stelle zu setzen.
Wenn nicht möge man mir das Nachsehen.

Also liebe Teichtante ich frage mich gerade ob Du vielleicht im Neandertal angelst |supergri!

Ich kann mir, obwohl ich ein Mann bin, die von Dir geschilderten Vorfälle ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.

Bei uns würde so ein Angelfreund sicher ausversehen mal die Wassertemperatur im Ganzkörpertest erforschen ! Wer böses dabei denkt|supergri!

Also ich spreche hier mal "hoffentlich" für die überwältigende Mehrzahl der Angelfreunde!

Ich freue mich jedesmal wenn sich mal eine angelnde Frau am Gewässer blicken läßt!Leider passiert das bei uns viel zu selten!

Ich hoffe das wird sich in Zukunft ändern!

Die Angelfreunde die sich immer noch in einer Männerdomäne glauben sollten vielleicht doch lieber zu Hause bleiben!

Ärgere Dich nicht und laß Dich nicht von irgendwelchen ewig gestrigen an Deinem schönen Hobby hindern!

Cest la Vis und allzeit Petri Heil!

Der Krabbenkiller


----------



## daci7 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



Krabbenkiller schrieb:


> Moin moin erst mal!
> 
> Als Newcommer hoffe ich mal meinen ersten Eintrag an die richtige Stelle zu setzen.
> Wenn nicht möge man mir das Nachsehen.





Hmmm... als Newcomer lass dir gesagt sein: du hast auf einen 6 Jahre alten Beitrag geantwortet 
Aber mein Nachsehen hast du |supergri
#h


----------



## KölnerAngler (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

kann auch nur sagen, Männer die was gegen Frauen am Wasser haben,haben nen Knall!

Meine Chefin kommt auch gerne bei schönem Wetter mit ans Wasser.
Meist hat meine Frau etwas zum Lesen dabei oder man kann sich 
endlich mal die Zeit nehmen, sich richtig zu unterhalten.

Meine Frau Angelt leider nicht, ich habe ich zwar schon öfters am Wasser versucht, ihr meine Rute in die Hand zudrücken, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Es ist halt nicht ihres, Sie genießt dann lieber die Ruhe und die 
Natur. Sie wirft aber immer einen Blick auf meine Ruten wenn ich mal anderweitig beschäftigt bin (also Tackle zusammen bastele oder Grille),

Ich freue mich auf jedenfall immer, wenn meine Regierung mitkommt:l
Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Krabbenkiller (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

ohh Shit #q 

aber es wurde mit der Inbrunst

meiner Überzeugung verfasst!  

Vielen Dank für den Tip!#6

Ich übe noch #h


----------



## AnglerArmin (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Also ich muss sagen ich würde gerne mehr Frauen am Wasser sehen, ich persönlich wäre froh ne Anglerin als Frau bzw Freundin zu haben, naja erstmal überhaupt eine finden


----------



## phirania (7. August 2012)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

jawoll frauen an die front (ruten)....

früher,hieß es frauen angeln männer aber gott sei dank ist es heute so das frauen auch gute fische fangen.....weiter so mädels..


----------



## wollo50 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



Teichtante schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerinen und Angler !
> 
> Ich werde Euch jetzt mal von einigen Erfahrungen und Erlebnissen aus meinem
> Angel-Leben als Frau berichten. Es gibt immer wieder die tollsten Sachen, bei
> ...




Hallo liebe Teichtante
Was ich da lesen muss beschämt mich und ich möchte mich für dieses benehmen der Angelkollegen entschuldigen. Das geht gar nicht. Denen würde ich auf die Finger klopfen wenn die die Angel anfassen würden oder in der Kiste rumwühlen würden. Und dumme Sprüche machen auch nur schlechte VERLIERER. Es ist schade das es solche Angler gibt die neidisch sind wenn andere besser sind als sie selbst dann sollten sie noch ein bischen lernen. Trotzdem last euch nicht unter kriegen und bleibt bei dem schönen Hobby.
Viele liebe Grüße 
Wolfgang
P.S. Wenn ich kann und ihr mal wieder nach Kappeln fahrt komm ich mal mit dann schaun wir mal was passiert.


----------



## wilhelm (23. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

wollo50 |rolleyesDie Teichtante ist seit mehr als 9 Jahren nicht mehr aktiv.:vik:

 Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## wollo50 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Wilhelm!! Schade sie hat doch wohl das schönste Hobby nicht aufgegeben und sich unter kriegen lassen?#q Das wäre schlimm.Ich wäre froh wenn ich eine Frau hätte die mit zum Angeln kommen würde(hab leider keine Frau) würde mich aber freuen wenn es mehr Frauen zum Angeln ziehen würde.
VLG Wolfgang :vik:

P.S. Bei uns im Verein Schaumburg Lippe gibt es leider nicht so viele Frauen wäre schön wenn es mehr würden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Naja also ich bin froh das meine Alte nicht oder kaum noch zum Angeln mitkommt 

Das muss nicht immer toll sein. Alleine habe ich wenigstens Ruhe, Zeit für mich und ich muss mir auch nicht immer anhören das ich die besseren Stellen habe und Fische weg fange...nur weil sie nichts oder weniger fängt 

Kann ja toll sein...muss es aber nicht


----------



## Bobster (24. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



D1985 schrieb:


> Kann ja toll sein...muss es aber nicht



So sieht's aus :m


----------



## Isarfischerin (25. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



D1985 schrieb:


> Naja also ich bin froh das meine Alte nicht oder kaum noch zum Angeln mitkommt



Schnuckerl, 

es geht nicht um mitreisende Lebensabschnittsgefährtinnen und ob die stressen oder nicht.

Es geht darum, wie angelnde Frauen manchmal behandelt werden - herablassend und selbstherrlich.

Da hab ichs einfacher: Ich bin einfach in einem Alter, in dem sich selbst ein gestandenes Macho-Astloch nicht mehr traut, ein solches zu sein.

Die Gnade der frühen Geburt 

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Rotbart (25. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Zu Frauen am Wasser allgemein:
Welch ein Lichtblick in der Männerrunde.

Zur private Situation:
Zu zweit am Wasser kann man sich doch eine wunderschöne Zeit machen, gerne auch mit etwas mehr Luxus, als wie wenn man(n) alleine unterwegs ist.

Aber ich bin auch froh, dass meine bessere Hälfte nicht selbst angelt. Ich finde, jeder sollte seine eigenen Hobbys haben. Was aber nicht ausschließt, dass man die Hobbys des jeweils anderen auch gemeinsam genießen kann.


----------



## Rosi (25. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Was habt ihr denn da wieder aus den Falten des Ab rausgekitzelt? In den vergangenen 11 Jahren sollte sich langsam etwas in den männlichen Gehirnen verändert haben)


----------



## phirania (25. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn da wieder aus den Falten des Ab rausgekitzelt? In den vergangenen 11 Jahren sollte sich langsam etwas in den männlichen Gehirnen verändert haben)



Glaube bei so manchen ändert sich nie was...#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Bei mir z. B. hat sich nix geändert..

Bin und bleibe bekennender Macho...

Und finde alle Angler erstmal toll - männlich oder weiblich..........


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

:-D

Ich Versuch meine Frau die ganze Zeit dazu zu bewegen endlich mal einen Schein zu machen!


----------



## TooShort (25. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Hab ich auch versucht. Wird nix. Sie will die Fische ned anfassen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Da hat Sie keine Probleme mit....

Sie ist sogar meistens erfolgreicher als ich wenn sie mit kommt:m


----------



## Lajos1 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Hallo Rosi,

aber warum sollte sich in den letzten 11 Jahren bei uns (Männern) etwas verändert haben; hat sich ja in den letzten 11.000 Jahren auch nicht.
Übrigens bei den Frauen auch nicht; soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## AndiHam (26. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Hi Angelika,
ich weiß ja nicht, welche Steinzeitmenschen in deiner Umgebung angeln, dass du so etwas erlebst, mir persönlich wäre das ganz ehrlich gesagt völlig schnuppe, ob mit oder neben mir eine Frau/Mädchen oder ein Mann/Junge angelt.
Ich dachte die Zeiten, wo man Frauen für "dumm" hält, sind vorbei ? 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Rosi (26. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Rosi,
> 
> aber warum sollte sich in den letzten 11 Jahren bei uns (Männern) etwas verändert haben; hat sich ja in den letzten 11.000 Jahren auch nicht.
> Übrigens bei den Frauen auch nicht; soweit ich das beurteilen kann.
> ...



Hi Lajos, so weit wollte ich garnicht zurück denken, doch wenn du meinst: Manche trommeln sich immer noch auf die Brust und stoßen dabei komische Laute aus.  |kopfkrat
Die Veränderungen bei den Frauen kannst du nicht beurteilen, das glaube ich dir.:q


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Frauen zusammen mit Männern beim Angeln ! Hilfe,Hilfe !!!*

Oh Rosi, mach vorsichtig#h
 mit meiner Altersangabe unterm Löffelschnitzer erlaube ich mir festzustellen, dass sich die Damen nur dahingehend geändert haben, dass sie jetzt lieber SUV fahren:m


----------

